# Ics and Gb



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay I have been flashing and rooting for few years now so I know the basics. I really need help though, I bought this razr maxx it was on ics ..can someone tell me how to get back to gingerbread???? Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

You can't if it on system version .84 or above last version that was fastbootable back to GB way .79


----------

